# Todays tips



## PassiveBetting (Oct 30, 2022)

Combo bet
Olympiakos v lamia 1
AZ v Volendam 1
Rennes v Montpellier 1
PSV v NEC 1
Real madrid v Girona 1
2,9 ODD

Single bets
Viking v Molde 2,5+ / 1.45 ODD
Seraing utd v st. Goiloisse 2,5+ / 1,75 odd
Arsenal v nottingham 2,5+/ 1,5 odd
Real madrid v girona 2,5+/ 1,45 odd
Atletico bilbao v villareal 2,5+/ 1,95 odd
Real sociedad v betis sevilla 2.5+/2,2 odd
Cremonese v udinese 2 / 1,85 odd
Union berlin v gladbach gg/ 1,75 odd


----------

